# Where to aim on golf ball?!?!??



## alj003

I've heard many things, and I know the key to golf is swinging down on the ball to get loft, but I want to know if anyone has any tips they like to practice to make their aim consistent, I know of the penny two inches in front of the ball, the swing the hammer and nailing the nail into the ground, but I really want something that builds confidence and I know will work, any suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## CoreyNJ827

the stance minder or something like that. ive seen the infomercial on tv. it helps you aim the correct way of the target


----------



## alj003

thanks corey, ive seen 20 reviews and no posts, will look for it though, i really appreciate it!


----------



## fitz-uk

Consistancy comes through practise, get yourself to your local driving range and hit buckets and buckets of balls.


----------



## alj003

you know, i usually go two to six times a week, sometimes twice a day, i just started playing two weeks ago, i just figured someone with more experience had some inside tip they liked to do, im sure topping the ball a few times is natural, and mishits, but i hate failure...thanks for the tip


----------



## fitz-uk

alj003 said:


> you know, i usually go two to six times a week, sometimes twice a day, i just started playing two weeks ago, i just figured someone with more experience had some inside tip they liked to do, im sure topping the ball a few times is natural, and mishits, but i hate failure...thanks for the tip


Unfortunately, this is normal for a beginner, take your time - dont burn out trying to become tiger woods over night


----------



## alj003

honestly i dont think i could ever get burnt out, theres just so much to learn, try, and do...the courses are seemingly all different and way different equipment, thanks for the advice tho, im sure it could get monotonous just going over the same things..


----------



## fitz-uk

Get the basics right now and you will find it easier to improve in the long run.

posture, position, swing etc.


----------



## alj003

fitz - when you began playing did u take lessons? and do you currently use any training aids you would recommend?


----------



## fitz-uk

I had lessons to begin with, then stopped having lessons and eventually stopped playing. Started again 18 months or so ago, and I have lesson once every 4 weeks or so.

If you are looking at buying any aids, save the money and spend time with a pro, cant reccomend this enough.

I have them now as a regular thing as I progress through the game to learn new techniques and fix any bad habbits I pick up.

Im a solid bunker player around the greens but my long range bunker play (hitting 4,5,6 irons into the grean from sand) needs some work, so my next lesson will be spent on that.


----------



## scaramanga

alj003 said:


> you know, i usually go two to six times a week, sometimes twice a day, i just started playing two weeks ago, i just figured someone with more experience had some inside tip they liked to do, im sure topping the ball a few times is natural, and mishits, but i hate failure...thanks for the tip


There is nothing wrong with topping the ball sometimes when you first start out, better than chunking it 5 yrds and seeing the dirt fly further than the ball.........
My teaching pro always said "a topped shot is closer to being a top shot than a chunked shot" so dont worry to much.

As far as where to hit on the ball, my advice would be not to concentrate on the ball too much, concentrate on a nice fluid swing and let the ball get in the way of the club rather than trying to hit the ball.

Best of luck


----------



## ezra

I just started playing a few months ago and I am hooked. It's so challenging. I went to one of the best instructors in Louisiana and learned alot, but I have to admit, that I learned even more when I bought the new David Leadbetter interactive DVD. I highly reccomend this to anyone. I wasted so much money on training aids, but the DVD not only shows you the correct way to swing, it also gives you a whole bunch of drills. This DVD is $99 and worth every penny. I'm hitting solid shots 98% of the time now. I read a article that Leadbetter was the #1 instructor in the world and it cost $10,000 for a half of day, so I figured for him to be that expensive, he has to be a very good instructor. I don't think any instructor is worth 10 grand for a day, but when you buy this dvd you will see why he is rated #1 in the world. When I go to a driving range and meet people, they can't believe I just started playing. I give credit to the lessons I took to show me the basics and I definately give credit to the Leadbetter DVD. Buy it you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## alj003

im thinkin the stance minder thing is the best thing out there, I work at a golf store, so I get an employee discount on items, its pretty sweet. so if there's something I need its always within quick reach, plus when its slow I just walk to the back and practice putts on the putting green. But Im an ex baseball player that still hasnt converted my swing over yet!:laugh:


----------



## Fore!

scaramanga said:


> There is nothing wrong with topping the ball sometimes when you first start out, better than chunking it 5 yrds and seeing the dirt fly further than the ball.........
> My teaching pro always said "a topped shot is closer to being a top shot than a chunked shot" so dont worry to much.
> 
> As far as where to hit on the ball, my advice would be not to concentrate on the ball too much, concentrate on a nice fluid swing and let the ball get in the way of the club rather than trying to hit the ball.
> 
> Best of luck


thats very true.

when i first started out i got very excited over a good tee shot that left me in a perfect position for my second. i then proceded to waltz over to the ball, swing then notice that i had dug a sizeable hole with my club whilst the ball had hardly gone a foot. dont make that mistake


----------



## 65nlovenit

I would say the biggest confidence builder is consistently getting the ball onto the green from 100 yds in. Sure its great to be able to drive 250 yards, we all do it, whack buckets and buckets of balls trying trying to hit it a mile. But the important part of the game is getting it snuggled up to the pin in two or three. I once heard a professional say he could play PAR golf on most courses using nothing more then a 7 iron, a PW and a Putter. His philosophy was that he could hit a 7 iron about 150 yards (even I can do that). 2 hits and you've covered 300 yards, 3 and your out 450 yards. Even a par 5 480 yard hole would be reachable in four, 3 - 7irons 1 - PW, 1 putt and the hole is par'd. BUT the kicker is being GOOD enough with that PW to get it close to the flag. Practice chipping with your 7/8/9 and PW, you get them down pat and your confidence is going to go through the roof. Oh yeah you should also aim to hit the ball on the left rear quarter of the golf ball.....


----------



## Fourputt

alj003 said:


> fitz - when you began playing did u take lessons? and do you currently use any training aids you would recommend?


Just thought I'd chime in here, even though I'm not fitz...:laugh: 

I've taken 2 lessons in my life. The last one was some 18-20 years ago. I have never used any training aids, although I have used a couple of swing drills on the range. I have a pretty good feel for my own swing, and can usually fix what ails it on my own. 

But I do recommend lessons for someone just starting out, they can be worth every penny in the added enjoyment you get from actually feeling that you know what you are supposed to do in most normal situations. Basic lessons, whether private or SMALL group provide a foundation to build our game on. Unless you are one of those rare birds that has a naturally good swing (and it appears that you don't), then lessons from a qualified pro are a real eye opener. There are so many misconceptions about the golf swing that trying to start from scratch on your own usually does nothing more than ingrain a lot of bad habits.

And with those lessons, focus on the short game, from 100 yards in. As stated earlier, booming big drives may be fun, but that isn't where the scoring happens. I have met so many players through the years who hit great drives, decent approaches, then lost it all within 20 yards of the hole. Or took 2 or 3 shots just to escape from a bunker, never mind where the ball finally ended up. 

My whole golfing life has been scrambling for pars and when I'm playing regularly, I am pretty good at it. I've never found the secret for a truly repeatable full swing, so I made sure that my chipping and putting is well above the norm. My lifetime low score is a 1 over par 73, and unfortunately that wasn't achieved solely by hitting fairways and greens, but by being able to get up and down for pars and birdies on those holes when I did miss.

Focus not on hitting the ball as far as you can, but on keeping the ball in play from tee to green, then keep practicing until you can get up and down at least 50% of the time from almost any greenside situation. Do that and your scores will drop and you will find a great deal of satisfaction from your game.:thumbsup:


----------



## alj003

thanks guys, all this information has been helpful, i usually practice my chipping solely at the driving range, that and take about 20 hacks with my driver to keep the tempo of that club going, but I like pitching and chipping to make sure I can play around the green, my next goal is to get a considerable flop shot down, thanks for all the help tho, I appreciate it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Professor_X

It's in your setup.

First put the clubface behind the ball relative to the target. THEN SET YOUR FEET after you've set the clubface. When you set your feet set them relative to the clubface.

You should only be looking at the target ONE time during this whole process, and that's to set the clubface. Everything else should be done relative to the clubface.

This will help ensure a consistent setup each time. Whenever you rely on your eyes to set up your body AND the clubface relative to the target, the optics of being on the side of the ball tend to cause a distorted view. This setup routine eliminates that chance.


----------



## tkessel

scaramanga said:


> There is nothing wrong with topping the ball sometimes when you first start out, better than chunking it 5 yrds and seeing the dirt fly further than the ball.........
> My teaching pro always said "a topped shot is closer to being a top shot than a chunked shot" so dont worry to much.
> 
> As far as where to hit on the ball, my advice would be not to concentrate on the ball too much, concentrate on a nice fluid swing and let the ball get in the way of the club rather than trying to hit the ball.
> 
> Best of luck


As a novice myself, I find about the worst thing I can do is try to hit the ball. Taking a good, fluid swing, and not swaying back or coming up help me the most. Still, I am only "satisfied" with about 30% of my shots, and about twice in a round of golf find myself losing concentration, and swinging with my arms so hard I miss the ball!


----------



## tkessel

65nlovenit said:


> I would say the biggest confidence builder is consistently getting the ball onto the green from 100 yds in. Sure its great to be able to drive 250 yards, we all do it, whack buckets and buckets of balls trying trying to hit it a mile. But the important part of the game is getting it snuggled up to the pin in two or three. I once heard a professional say he could play PAR golf on most courses using nothing more then a 7 iron, a PW and a Putter. His philosophy was that he could hit a 7 iron about 150 yards (even I can do that). 2 hits and you've covered 300 yards, 3 and your out 450 yards. Even a par 5 480 yard hole would be reachable in four, 3 - 7irons 1 - PW, 1 putt and the hole is par'd. BUT the kicker is being GOOD enough with that PW to get it close to the flag. Practice chipping with your 7/8/9 and PW, you get them down pat and your confidence is going to go through the roof. Oh yeah you should also aim to hit the ball on the left rear quarter of the golf ball.....


I find this to be very encouraging. I think that's why during the one lesson I had this past year from a pro he told me to just forget about using the driver for the first year. Though I can't hit the ball 150 yards with a 7 iron, I can hit it 150 or so with my hybrids. I'd more likely make a bogey on a 480 hole, and be completely satisfied with myself, given my natural abilities (low) and experience and amount of practice thus far (little). Though I spend about half my time at the practice tee working on tee shots, the other half I'm working with the pitching wedge, 9 iron, and trying to pitch and chip predictably.

If I have trouble with a driver, before I purchase a new one (I currently have a $79 "special" from my pro shop to get me started, when I want to try it.), if I find I can hit a 3 wood easier and more reliably than a driver, and yet further than my hybrids, I'll just get a 3 wood and not carry a driver for *another* year.


----------



## 373

There's an old saying... "There are lures that catch fish and there are lures that catch fishermen."

Golf is like that too. There are a million and one gadgets out there with golf themes that won't do you a bit of good, but there are certain things that have been around practically forever, probably because they have merit.

I have two aids I regularly use, one very old fashioned, a heavy club, and the other very modern, a Swing-Stik.

I keep the heavy club in the back of my car and when I get to the course, I loosen up a bit with it. I generally just swing it in the parking lot. At 57 years old, I find it invaluable in getting me a little more ready for a round than just swinging my driver on the first tee and then hitting with hope. I'll use it even when I have time to hit balls first. It lets me turn the bucket of balls into a practice session sooner instead of just loosening up with them.

The other aid, the Swing-Stik, is basically a pipe with a grip on one end and a swing speed meter on the other end. I agree that isn't worth much, but there is a video that comes with it teaching you how to use the stick in a way that will build swing speed. Considering its skinny size and light weight, I just keep it in the corner of the kitchen so I can take it outside into the backyard a few times a day. A few repeated quick sessions during television commercials is a reasonable workout.

In short, lessons are best and I am currently working with a pro to get my game back, but failing the ability to see the pro very regularly, SOME aids are worth the price.

The key is to figure out which ones are right for YOU.


----------



## Fourputt

90% of my practice time is spent in the chipping/pitching area of my course's practice facility. That is where I warm up for a tournament round, it's where I go at the end of winter to start to regain my feel and swing plane. For me, hitting long pitches, and half swing shots is of more value than hitting a bucket of full swing shots on the practice range because I find it easier to focus on specifics (I get bored easily banging balls on the range). And the practice pays off with a fairly solid short game in the course.

The one other thing I do now before every round is stretch. I stretch my legs and lower back especially, and my shoulders. It only takes about 5 minutes to do it, and it really makes my 60 year old body enjoy swinging the club a lot more. :thumbsup:


----------



## white_tiger_137

Draw a line in the grass, perpindicular to your target line. Take an iron and swing so that you take divots (shallow, thin ones) starting at the line. Once you can groove that, it's pretty simple to put a ball right on that line. 

P.S. Welcome to the Wonderful World of Golf! :thumbsup:​


----------



## philly29

We're going to talk about the impact zone. We've taken our club up to the top and now we're going to come down into the impact zone. From here you can see the hands are in front of my chest and my job really is to turn, I turn my body and along with my hands and arms we transport the club into the impact zone somewhere in this fashion. So as I move from here to here, you can see my hands are going to appear as if they've crossed over, most of the weight is shifted onto my front leg which for right handed golfers is the left and from there I can start the move up into the top of the backswing. But it's very important when you come down as you're shifting your weight is to turn, it's like a body blow, it's like a punch, you do not stand there and not move your body, you have to turn through the shot. Most professional golfers are anywhere from 30 to 60 degrees open with their lower body when they hit it. the amateurs I deal with are 0 to 10 percent, so it looks like this when you're hitting it. you can see there's no power in that, it's all a flick of the wrist. You want to hold the club back and you can see how far back it is compared to my hands and from here, turn as hard as I can with the lower body and the upper body past the impact zone.

Found at:
Improve Your Golf Drive: Free video clips on ExpertVillage.com


----------



## Doug

When you address the ball make sure you aim the clubhead first. Then position your feet and body around that. If you start to hit them fat and slice them tell me and I can fix that. :thumbsup:


----------



## U Grooves

Only tip i can offer is - 

Do not try to _hit _the ball. Focus on swinging through it at a tempo that feels right.


----------



## 300Yards

Before you buy a bunch of aids, and look like Kevin Costner off Tin Cup try this: To improve accuracy, address your ball, and then bring your club striaght back, until the butt is pointing the target, aim a little left of it, and swing. I know it sounds cheesy, but it works, as I use it all the time!


----------



## cesc

Hit the centre of the ball...that is the best place to aim for.


----------

